# Lump on head?



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok this may be a stupid question but I have no idea if this is normal or not. My GSD has a lump on the top of his head, between his ears. It feels like a bone and doesn't hurt him when I rub on it. Is this normal for the breed or should I have it looked at? I have always had boxers and they have never had anything like this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

100% Normal


----------



## OUbrat79 (Jan 21, 2013)

Loneforce said:


> 100% Normal


Thank you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

people are telling you the lump is normal without seeing it.
i'm not sure but that maybe called a "stop". go to the Vet
to make sure your dog is ok.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

OUbrat79 said:


> Ok this may be a stupid question but I have no idea if this is normal or not. My GSD has a lump on the top of his head, between his ears. It feels like a bone and doesn't hurt him when I rub on it. Is this normal for the breed or should I have it looked at? I have always had boxers and they have never had anything like this.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


By this description, It sounds and is described as any other german shepherd out there. ...Man I wouldn't want to see some of you guys vet bills out there..


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

It sounds like the same thing Bella has on the top of her head , its about quarter sized and hard but doesn't seem to bother them in the least, its call a knowledge bump people call it different things but it's perfectly normal most gsd's have them... but they are more pronounced in some dogs ...


----------



## Santana81 (Dec 26, 2015)

doggiedad said:


> people are telling you the lump is normal without seeing it.
> i'm not sure but that maybe called a "stop". go to the Vet
> to make sure your dog is ok.


the best answer I have ever heard and very logical and safe way the dog has a life as do we the people and to ask questions about this and take an answer of that its normal instead of going to the vet as you would go to the doctors and have it looked at but people worry to much about a bill but that is your family member so take your dog to the vet simple and safest way to be


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Loneforce said:


> By this description, It sounds and is described as any other german shepherd out there. ...Man I wouldn't want to see some of you guys vet bills out there..


I've had some pretty high vet bills. Only one was for something we did not need to go for. I thought my puppy ate my prescription medications. Like a weeks worth. He was rushed to the emergency vet and spent the night. The next morning we found all the pills in the back yard, but I would rather be safe than sorry. That was a $1k mistake.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

So why are we so concerned on an almost 3 year old thread?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Because a brand-new member bumped the old post. 

Yeah, it's a knowledge-bump. Part of the skull. When dogs are lean it seems more pronounced. It is normal. And, no, don't take the dog to the vet for this. 

People take their dogs to vets for all kinds of things. I was sitting in the one room at my vet's office with my dog, listening to the vet techs explain to the man in the next room that the thing he was trying to remove from his dog was not a tick, but a teat. Some people _should_ leave things up to the vet. The rest of us can probably do quite a bit on our own without damaging our dogs.


----------

